# quarantining feeders



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i was gonna buy a couple goldfish to feed to my P's (just as treat). i was wondering what is the proper way to quarantine the fish?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would say quarantine them for 2 weeks. If you can, add a heater to bump the temp up in the feeder tank. The heat makes the parasites show quicker and the fish will die. I always treat my feeders with ich cure, but it is not necessary. Make sure you feed them good to fatten them up! I would also have a small filter on their tank to keep them healthy.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I would say quarantine them for 2 weeks. If you can, add a heater to bump the temp up in the feeder tank. The heat makes the parasites show quicker and the fish will die. I always treat my feeders with ich cure, but it is not necessary. Make sure you feed them good to fatten them up! I would also have a small filter on their tank to keep them healthy.


its a good setup two penguin 350's 2 150watt heaters. its the tank my p's grew up in. what temp should i bump it to and should i dose the tank with salt? if so how much?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You can dose it with salt, 1 tablespoon for every 5-10 gallons would be fine. You do not need a bunch of filtration just enough to keep them healthy. Bump the temp up to 80-82.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1 month would be good for a quarantine. Though once you get the feeders of your choice, convicts will be better than GF, anyways you want to dose the tank (follow the instructions, dont overdose) with Formalin and Malachite Green. Feed the feeders healthy food fortified with vitamins and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Dr. Giggles, a month seems a little long? Are there any parasites/diseases that take that long to manifest visible symptoms or are you just being cautious? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

would nt feed gold fish parasite ridden creatures i breed convicts for mine.... just my opinion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

[quote name='Kentucky Hillbillie' date='Feb 28 2009, 07:31 PM' post='2341447']
Dr. Giggles, a month seems a little long? Are there any parasites/diseases that take that long to manifest visible symptoms or are you just being cautious? Just curious, thanks.
most people arnt patient enough so they do a couple weeks or not at all. A month is ideal to make sure the goldfish are in good health and some time to treat them with whatever


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it would be cool to breed convicts and ghost shrimp.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

freebird21 said:


> would nt feed gold fish parasite ridden creatures i breed convicts for mine.... just my opinion


I agree, LFS Feeders are habitually the nastiest disease ridden creatures but in some cases people luck out without any serious problems or even none at all. With enough tank space breeding convicts is super easy. My friend has a 90 gal setup and does nothing but general maintenance on his tank (Cleaning, water testing and sometimes changing the setup) every couple of months he's always giving free convicts to anyone with enough tank space


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

Just remember, when your P's eat a feeder, they're eating everything the feeder eats. Make sure you feed good food to your feeders.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> Just remember, when your P's eat a feeder, they're eating everything the feeder eats. Make sure you feed good food to your feeders.


I said F the whole idea. Just as fun to watch them tear a fillet up. thanks for all the ideas guys.


----------

